
Back To The Future: The Decentralized Web - kawera
http://dci.mit.edu/decentralizedweb
======
lioeters
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15049627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15049627)

~~~
kawera
Oh, didn't see it, sorry!

